# I'm new to the forum, Hello! Heres my last costume



## indeva (Aug 24, 2008)

This seems like a great group of people, Ive been reading for awhile and just joined

Heres my costume I made for halloween 2006, after joining this site I came across my old pics of my stalk-around and figured I'd share.


----------



## indeva (Aug 24, 2008)

The head has 2axis control from a bike helmet I wear, I have a few more pics if anyone is interested.


----------



## meltdown211 (Sep 27, 2006)

Now thats awesome....


----------



## MHooch (Jun 15, 2007)

Now_ that_ would scare the _CRAP_ outta someone...

Good work!!!


----------



## twidget722 (Aug 27, 2008)

Simply amazing!!


----------



## indeva (Aug 24, 2008)

Thanks alot for the kind words, I had alot of fun building it. Now that I have found this site my build list this year is growing beyond my budget. Here one more pic with me in the costume. Im sure you can tell but the black swipe across the chest is where I look out of (even with the ladies eyes).


----------



## MadDog (Oct 13, 2003)

All I can say is WOW!


----------



## RedSonja (Sep 18, 2004)

Super creepy!!


----------



## jpsavini (Aug 21, 2006)

great work indeva, any other construction pics or details would be great....


----------



## indeva (Aug 24, 2008)

Thanks again to everyones feed back, it means alot coming from people who see this kinda stuff all day long vs a neighbor who can't even program thier yard sprinklers. So many thanks!

I started posting more pics in the halloween props section. Someone had a thread called "my stalk-around"check there for more construction pics.


----------



## indeva (Aug 24, 2008)




----------



## southern_scare (Aug 4, 2008)

*thats awesome*

I have seen a lot of crappy stalk arounds but yours is awesome. thanks for showing it off.


----------



## zero (Aug 27, 2004)

its this.............The Creature Night Terrors Costume 169 is a good price to


----------



## BooBerrie (Jan 1, 2008)

You made a VERY creepy stalkabout. If he showed up at my party, I'd definitely stay away from him. Nice work and thanks for the pics.


----------



## cptorrez (Oct 24, 2009)

indeva 

i am done with the frame and arms. I am mounting the head to the helmet now, but i am concerned when it comes to the close. how and where did you find the cloths for your costume. my stalk-around is a gargoyle type creature, but I wanted to try to stay away from just a black gown...i figure it will take away from the effect.


----------



## indeva (Aug 24, 2008)

Hello Cptorrez, I made the cloths from painters traps(drop cloths).

Im not sure what you mean about the helmet? Ill be happy to help if I can?


----------



## Glyphen (Sep 17, 2008)

Holy Schnikeys!


----------



## BillBraski (Sep 30, 2009)

Killer job on the stalkabout! I created my first stalker this year and I'm addicted now...


----------



## cptorrez (Oct 24, 2009)

didnt think about using drop cloths...hmm im assuming you did allot of sewing. my creature is like a gargoyle demon type animal...im not to sure what to make the outfit like


----------



## StanFam3 (Oct 5, 2009)

WOW!!! That is absolutely amazing!!!! And I bet veryyyyy effective.


----------



## cptorrez (Oct 24, 2009)

HOW THE HELLLL DO i DO THE OUTFIT. i AM RESORTING TO JUST A GRIM REAPER STYLER BUT i HAVE NO CLUE HELP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!111


----------



## icyuod2 (Oct 27, 2009)

ever see those paper dolls that ya cut out cloths for?

sewing a simple outfit is very similar, only ya use 2 halves.

lay a piece of fabric on the ground (doubled over)and place your head,frame and arms on top. 
trace around them, then cut em out. if you sew the 2 pieces together, instant shirt.
to pull of a gargole look, you could sew large scales to the shirt (cut em out of fabric and overlap one another.) the thin craft foam would look cool.
i'd add a set of wire/nylon wings. 

best way to hide a lack of sewing skills, is lots of layers.
black burlap (potato sacks) torn to shreads might help the cause. it won't be over bearing like a black reapers cloak, and look more like old rotten cloths.


----------



## grimmy (Oct 12, 2009)

Am still trying to build mine now.
From the stress and little experience ive gotten from my 'attempt',
this is so unbelievably amazing, and so life-like,
so so so so so so so so so so so good....


----------



## Mp804 (Sep 14, 2010)

hey how r u? i love your stalk around. couple of questions if u dont mind. how is the upper arms attatched and what are they made of? and the back of the pants area what is this made of? also on the arms where r you holding the hands? i thank you for any help on this. thanks


----------



## BooBoo (Jun 14, 2010)

Where did you find the Mask & Hands ? I've been looking for some & everything I see Stinks, Yours No Stink...Very Cool !!!


----------



## The Spooky One (Oct 9, 2009)

oooo love it =]


----------



## soapwytch (Sep 15, 2010)

Hi all, here's me and my hubby last year. I was Mother Nature (home made costume) and he was a Grimm Reaper (store bought). 


http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=3336878&l=ef8e9326b2&id=591522384


----------



## indeva (Aug 24, 2008)

Thank you all for the comments! I had fun building it and and it really scares the heck out of kids. heres a link to the mask and hands i found at a local shop:

http://www.thehorrordome.com/the-creature-halloween-costume.aspx


----------



## indeva (Aug 24, 2008)

A few more photos are posted on this thread located in the "prop" section.

http://www.halloweenforum.com/halloween-props/70359-my-stalk-around.html

Mp804,
I used shoulder pads as you can see in some of the photos but I also added some additional foam to the upper back area to give it a slight hump back look. The arms/gloves have a wood dowel/post thats glued into them so I just screwed a strap to the wood and then to the top of the outside shoulder pad, that way it would hang as far away from the body as possible.

The pants I made out of a painters trap from homedepot. Just cut out two very rough pant shapes (a front and a back) and with large string and needle sewed the two together, making sure that it looked very uneven.

The pants are much large waist than my own. I used round bar and made a frame to zip tie the pants to. I then pulled the pants up over mine and it was kinda like some of the large clown pants with the wire in them. I hung the pants with strap from up on the shoulder pads (a strap at all four corners, 2 front and 2 back). So the hoop of the pants frame was haning down free to move alittle. While wearing the costume the belt line was about at my arm pit area (to try and keep the proportions correct. The straps had quick disconnects so I could drop the pants to get out.

Ill try and find more pics of the build but check out the other thread, I think theres a few more


----------



## TheCostumer (Oct 12, 2008)

Wow! Great Stalker costume.

I don't want to meet you in a dark alley! I would probably drop dead from fright.

Super creepy outfit!


----------



## aero4ever (Oct 19, 2009)

I was impressed by the first pic but the second one gave it a real perspective on size, wow! Great job!


----------



## Mp804 (Sep 14, 2010)

*Stalk around info*

Thanks a million for that info. I was having a hard time figuring out the waist line as well. We run a haunted house called creatures crypt in ga and I have built a couple of stalk arounds. I will say yours looks like a professional prop. Excellent job. Once again thanks for the info and I will try and find ur other pics to help me along. I'm not very comp savy so if there is any other major info that I might be missing to build this thing please email me. I once again thank u for the help. Mp804


----------



## indeva (Aug 24, 2008)

Just click this link

http://www.halloweenforum.com/halloween-props/70359-my-stalk-around.html

theres only a few more pics, but who knows, they might help.


----------



## Mp804 (Sep 14, 2010)

*One more question*

Yea those other pics helped. Well just have one more question that I can't see from your pics. I am assuming that the pants and the shirt r separate. I just could not see a break between the two. I thought at first glance it was a jump suit style outfit. This is different for us cause we always make grims and those r just black robes. Lol. Well once again thanks for the info. When I get this thing built I'll try and post some pics if I can figure it out. Lol. Thanks


----------

